# Has anybody had luck in therapy?



## Bellamars47 (Feb 6, 2019)

For me personally...therapy as well as new meds have been a God send to me. Both have truely helped me becoming less anxious and more social. Anybody had any good luck from therapy.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I wouldn't say I've been lucky - although I have seen quite a few different therapists. I've had a few different psychiatrists but my last one retired so I need to find a new one. I'm not that keen on going on medication again though so it's hard to know if it's worth looking for one right now.

As far as psychologists go I've seen quite a lot of them too over the years. The last one was actually a very nice guy - an older man that had been a scientist and then did a Phd in psychology. He's also very friendly and likes to chat about things, which is what I like. I didn't necessarily agree with one or two things he said but I'm thinking I might give him another try.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

Therapy is why I'm not suicidal anymore.


----------



## shyraclifford (Jun 24, 2018)

I have been very successful with new therapist and drugs he administers in me. my last therapist was a total failure


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

It helps me to talk to get stuff off my chest. Not healthy holding that stuff in.

Good luck bellmars


----------



## Cojack (Jul 21, 2014)

CBT didn't have much of an impact on me, probably because the Therapist never made our appointments  



I ended up attending Hypnotherapy which I was very skeptical about but the results were fantastic. Amazing what the power of suggestion and positive re-enforcement is capable of!


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

So far so good for me...I am only 3 appointments in but I feel like I have already made more progress than any of my previous attempts at therapy. I think some of it is my mindset too...this time I have motvation to change and a specific goal I want to reach, other times that was not the case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I tried a few psychologists and I felt they didn't really help at all. I have been seeing a clinical counselor and she has helped quite a bit. She works a lot with my emotions (anger, sorrow, loneliness, etc.)-but, what has helped the most is attending support groups. I like these groups because I force myself to speak in front of others (I have a fear of public speaking) and if I am nervous or need to compose myself, everyone is super supportive and they never look down on me. It is a great place to vent to people in person as well, as opposed to online (which is still great though).


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Nope.

My age is a factor though.


----------



## yadx (Nov 2, 2012)

contrary to most messages here my own experience with therapy was horrible and it didn't help me at all. the only good thing I got out of it was medication which did help initially but afterwards I just started to rely on them too much (and the after-effects of not taking them for a day or two were horrible) so i quit using them. 

now i'm doing meditation which is the first thing in a while which I actually feel is helping reduce anxiety, so that's cool at least


----------

